# Beautiful old gold



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

As I was walking Buzz in the woods, we saw a gentleman in the distance walking his two goldens. The one was a youngster..absolute stunning looking golden who was running and jumping and having a wonderful time. The other was an old gold who stayed beside the man while they walked. I could see the man talking to him. My first thought...what a beautiful, perfect old gold. Just seeing that bond, almost brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

I saw something similar last weekend at the dog park. A gentleman who had two dogs. One younger female and an old Golden male. He said he had named the male Lucky because he found him by a highway with another dog and rescued them. The other dog was adopted by a friend of his. 

As we were talking I was petting Lucky who stayed by our side and watched the other dogs play. Whenever I stopped petting him and moved around a little, he would step toward me and put his head right under my hand  

As they left I saw that the younger dog was on leash but Lucky was not. He trotted alongside the man, stopped here and there to smell the ground but went back to him without even being asked. The old man and the old dog were indeed lucky to find one another.

I wonder if Poppy will be like that some day. At 2 years old, she is still so energetic that I find it hard to imagine her trotting by my side like that. 

p.s. The story of the man finding Lucky on the side of the highway is just like the one in the movie Darling Companion, with Diane Keaton, an actress I adore. It's not the best movie ever but it's a fun movie for dog lovers. Poppy and I watched it together on one of our "girls' night"


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Old Golds are so very special, anyone who gets to share their life with one is very lucky.

I sure miss mine.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Old Golds are so very special, anyone who gets to share their life with one is very lucky.
> 
> I sure miss mine.


I could not agree more. 

My girl was hardly ever on leash - only if we were doing a walk around the neighbourhood, or going from the car into the vet. But anywhere else, she was off leash, but always totally with me. It was like there was an invisible leash between our hearts - we were connected.


----------



## Jim and Hank (Jun 29, 2011)

Amazing what a great treat it is to have an older dog walking along side you, calm and happy to be out. As great as it looks when you see it, twice as good feeling being the one walking those dogs! I have rarely thought about what people viewing me would be thinking walking Hank but he is a treasure. Goldens are such wonderful dogs! And older goldens have their own special charms!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I love the Old Gold...my boy is approaching 11--and he is just so precious. Thank you for sharing the story--brought a smile to my face and a tear to my eye.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

All my gold has been old when we met. Nothing better.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this. My boy is 12 1/2 and I feel truly blessed to have him. There is nothing like the golden oldies.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't often walk Jesse, Rick usually does and I have Tayla. When I walk just with Jesse, I find it to be the most peaceful and relaxing experience. I almost don't need a leash. We walk slowly and take in the world together. She is an incredible old girl at 15.


----------

